# I Just got rejected by UCLA =(



## djreckid (Apr 23, 2008)

I Just got rejected by UCLA. I'm so bummed. i'm just gonna go with my other alternatives. i'll probably re-apply to ucla again for my masters in the directing program. for now, i got accepted to UCSD and SDSU. i know going to a state college will be a less intensed than a UC. i'm worried that if i go to a UC i'm risking the chance of my grades going down because of the hard work. so here's my question: if i re-apply at UCLA to get my masters, does it look better if i'm an average "A" student from a state college or if I was an average "B" student from a UC?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 23, 2008)

Honestly, it doesn't really matter where your undergrad degree is from - my advice is to go to the school that suites you.  Projecting GPAs isn't the best way to choose (as there are so many other factors).  Grad schools are really more interested in your film reel and your writing (though GPA is probably helpful as well).

And the point of the matter is: if you actually do the work that is assigned to you and study in advance then you will do just fine - plus a bit of challenge in your classes won't hurt you! In some ways, harder courses will make you a better writer and that in turn would help exponentially with Grad school - especially because UCLA doesn't ask for a portfolio.  UCLA chooses candidates based on a resume, recommendations, and a written personal statement. 

Best of luck and I'm sure that if you are passionate enough then it will happen for you!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 23, 2008)

It doesn't matter, it's your presentation of your creativity.

I had a B plus average over my entire undergrad, and an A average over my last two years (which they make you specifically calculate) and I went to a less than academically prestigious state school in Cleveland, Ohio.  I got into UCLA, USC, AFI as a screenwriter.  A guy who graduated a few semesters before me goes to Chapman as a producer MFA, and another classmate of mine got into AFI and Chapman this year as an editor...I can't speak for their grades, but the point is, the grades and the university don't matter.  It's what you create.

No matter where you go, make amazing films, and cultivate your writing.

Explore your imagination, and let your mind run wild, then convey it all in your applications.


Because in Fine Arts programs...grades don't matter, what you get out of the class does.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 23, 2008)

I graduated with a 2.5 for my undergrad and got accepted into NYU and AFI for Directing (MFA programs).  

GPA doesn't matter.  Make sure you have a great reel, excellent written materials, and a sense of who you are as a person and the types of stories you want to tell.

It's the best advice I can give anyone applying to graduate school.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Apr 23, 2008)

You're not alone.  I just got rejected as well.


----------



## KLondon (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm not yet sure if got rejected yet from UCLA but I probably did. Also, of your backup schools I would recommend SDSU over UCSD. From what I've heard, UCSD hands you a camera and then you're pretty much on your own. I like a little more direct input. In addition, the few UCSD grads I've talked to have been pretty displeased with their education there. Your results may vary.


----------



## RedHen007 (Apr 25, 2008)

i'm about to graduate from UCSD.

we have some of the greatest most brilliant professors.. but the guy is right about the lack of hands on experience.

we have access to the newest, nicest technology (computers, cameras, lighting, etc.) but very few lessons on how to work them. Almost all of the classes are entirely conceptual and theoretical... which means if you want to learn how to do everything else.. you need to teach yourself.

Of course, in the long run, if you're planning on going to Grad School, you're going to learn anyway, and they like to see that you have a background in the philosophy of filmmaking and such rather than just how to point and shoot a camera.


Other than the film department... UCSD is GORGEOUS and the city is amazing.. of course SDSU is where all the parties are at ... so its up to you.

Which college did you get into?


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 4, 2008)

Why don't you visit each school for a couple days?  You can get a feel for each campus, the students you will be working with, and the surrounding area where you will live.  That is probably more important right now than arbitrarily picking a school based on a projected GPA.


----------

